# Easier to make friends with outgoing or quiet people?



## bittersweetlife (Sep 17, 2008)

All my friends throughout life have been the real talkative types. I like outgoing people because they approach you and you don't have to worry about being a big talker. What about you guys?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

bittersweetlife said:


> they approach you and you don't have to worry about being a big talker.


I disagree. It's easier with quiet people because they usually are more likely to understand why I'm quiet and not care so much about my quietness...while outgoing people think I should talk as much as they do & just can't ever understand why I don't.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I really don't know, I've had a pretty equal number of outgoing and quiet friends... I suppose it depends on the person.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As far as _making_ friends goes, it's a lot easier for me to befriend outgoing people. I've never really had many "quiet" friends, now that I think of it. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is actually kind of tough. Once a quiet person opens up and knows that I am not bad, then it is okay. Extroverts just bounce around. :stu


----------



## bittersweetlife (Sep 17, 2008)

For some reason quiet people always get a bad impression of me or never end up talking to me.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It depends, but I'm drawn to quiet people. I notice when I'm around someone else quiet, I become the outgoing person.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I usually like quiet people because I find them less intimidating, but the trouble with that is if you stick two quiet people together, the conversation might not go too smooth.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

All of my friends are usually the types that are outgoing and get along with everyone.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's easier to talk with outgoing people because they would talk even if you weren't there. However, I'm not able to make friends with anyone regardless of personality, so for me they are both equal.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

dullard said:


> I really don't know, I've had a pretty equal number of outgoing and quiet friends... I suppose it depends on the person.





ShyFX said:


> I notice when I'm around someone else quiet, I become the outgoing person.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Normally with quiet people, but I have a friend (actually my only friend) who is the typical extrovert.
I don't even know how the hell it could be possible that we became friends but we hang out regularly.
We are the exact opposite of eachother and couldn't be any more different , even our skin colours are different, he is brown and I am white (not that it matters, just to make a point) but somehow it works.
Like putting horsecrap as fuel and my own urine as oxidizer into a rocket fuel tank and it suprisingly functions. lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's pretty much impossible to make friends with quiet shy people because they won't approach to start the friendship and I sure as hell won't either. So neither of us ever get talking.

I had two perhaps three friends throughout school, two of them were outgoing and probably extroverted (Though not the 'cool kid' extrovted type) and the third one was pretty introverted but without any anxiety or shyness at all.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Outgoing types are easier to become friends with but quieter people are easier to stay friends with.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same but probably because I don't meet quiet people.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I wouldn't know, I haven't really had a friend in a pathetically long time, but I assume quiet. I seriously hate people who just constantly talk and talk and always want to go places and be around people. I would love to be friends with a quiet, asocial shut in who despises normies as much as I do and spends all of their days playing video games. That would be my ideal friend.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably outgoing, since quiet people, we would both stare into space in awkward uncomfortable silence. Outgoing people, there is a better shot, as they can shoulder all of the talking load without me exhausting myself of thinking of things to say. Though they would probably get bored of me pretty quick and dump me. 

But if that quiet person doesn't mind awkward boredom and a relationship of a few words, then i might blossom a friendship with them. Sadly, I have yet to meet someone like that. Though my bf is kinda like that, and overtime, that would create problems though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

neither tbh.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

outgoing. i don't think other quiet people have ever really liked me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Outgoing definitely. Think about it, you have to at least be somewhat outgoing if you want to talk to others. It would make sense that outgoing people can make friends easier.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Transparency and openness are the friendliest qualities, but they aren't exclusive to "outgoing" people. Most of my friends are extroverts, but I'm almost certain that's a coincidence, especially considering that, in most cases, I wouldn't see them as outgoing. It's only obvious that they are extroverted once I've gotten to know their recreational, conversational priorities....

I probably gravitate towards quiet people more often, but it's hard to become close friends if they never open up. I like talking to people that make a habit of sharing what's on their mind, inserting themselves into conversations, and are comfortable with being themselves around me. I think quiet people can be that way, but they are pickier about when doing so.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure. I guess outgoing since I don't have to carry the conversation most of the time.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd prefer other quiet people, but ignoring the fact that I don't have any friends for a minute, it would definitely be easier to make friends with outgoing people. I'm quiet. I don't approach anyone. Ever. If they're the same way, we'd never speak. They'd have to be outgoing, and approach me for there to be a chance at all.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Outgoing because they're more talkative.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm an extremist. I pretty much only like talking to super outgoing people or relatively quiet people. I'm not really feeling it to converse with the general normal population.i probably could hold a convo with them for about a minute but I'll probably hates myself afterwards.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Outgoing all I have to do is smile, nod, and the occasional yeah.


----------

